

Ask HN: Which tools you use to develop your webapp? - pkc

 Which tools like IDE, editor do you use to develop your webapp? Paid ones as well as free ones. I am particularly interested in applications using frameworks like Ruby on Rails, DJango or CakePHP.
======
billturner
Textmate, Firebug, Chrome & Safari's web inspector, Sequel Pro (for MySQL),
Gitx, github.com, and Terminal.

~~~
mantas
+1. And I use VIM too.

~~~
HendrikR
+another1 CSSEdit which is great.

------
csuper
Currently while developing a Rails app I'm using Notepad++ on my provided XP
machine. And normally Pico when SSH'd in, making quick updates.

------
vorador
Emacs and firebug.

~~~
lec
Ditto

